# Goodbye Fudge



## rmv1983 (Aug 23, 2008)

I am new here, but did not find out about the board until after the death of my beloved dwarf, Fudge:


----------



## Raspberry82 (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh I'm SO sorry! How old was he? I love his markings..  :hug1


----------



## Raspberry82 (Aug 23, 2008)

Everyone on here is wonderful, so don't hesitate to ask about anything in the future! We also have a thorough library on bunny related questions, health, nutrition, and so on. Welcome


----------



## rmv1983 (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm sad to say he was only 6-7 years of age when he passed away . I had no way of knowing his exact age, but he has lived with me for the passed four years. I assumed it was old age, as he was healthy the day before his death. It was sudden. I feel guilty, but I don't beleive there was anything I could do. He did not show any signs of illness.


----------



## Pipp (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh no, I have a little black dwarf and I love her SO much. So sorry you lost your little Fudge. 

:rip:

sas :sad:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 23, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Handsome looking guy.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 26, 2008)

we are so sorry for your loss. Don't beat yourself up though. All we can do is make sure our "furry" children are loved and taken care. He looks just like one of our, our bunny "Stew", or Stewart. Larry and Nancy


----------



## rmv1983 (Aug 26, 2008)

Thank you for your kind words everyone. I miss my little guy terribly, but later this week my remaining girl has a play date with a rescue bun


----------



## Happi Bun (Aug 26, 2008)

Good luck with the play date! So sorry for loss of Fudge. He was a real handsome guy.


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 26, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss - what a cute looking little guy Fudge was.

I hope Snowball's date goes well. Let us know if she makes a new friend!

Jan


----------



## Striker (Aug 26, 2008)

That must be hard. Thats a pretty cute bun. :cry4:


----------

